# Kanji id



## Ivang (Mar 11, 2020)

Hi guys,

Looking for some help to id the kanji in these knives.
















Thanks,
Ivan


----------



## ojisan (Mar 11, 2020)

翡翠 Hisui 
Hisui means jade. It's not so common as a human name in Japan, so not sure what it means.

東京 Tokyo 紋三郎 Monzaburo 
The last character is quite deformed, but perhaps it's Monzaburo. It's a brand of Matsui Hamono.


----------



## Ivang (Mar 11, 2020)

ojisan said:


> 翡翠 Hisui
> Hisui means jade. It's not so common as a human name in Japan, so not sure what it means.
> 
> 東京 Tokyo 紋三郎 Monzaburo
> The last character is quite deformed, but perhaps it's Monzaburo. It's a brand of Matsui Hamono.





Thanks!


----------



## KenHash (Mar 12, 2020)

That last character is so deformed, and the writing style is different enough for me to question if that
is really 紋三郎。But I have no better guesses.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 12, 2020)

Instead of starting a new thread (hope it’s ok @Ivang) I’ll borrow space here. Help here is much appreciated!


----------



## ojisan (Mar 12, 2020)

スウェーデン鋼 Swedish Steel

本銘 Honmei 登録 Touroku (registered) 重久 Shigehisa
Honmei means something like Genuine Name. 
Shigehisa might be a brand of a wholesale in Sapporo, but not sure.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 12, 2020)

@ojisan Thank you very much! That’s great! [emoji1545][emoji1545][emoji1545]


----------



## JayS20 (Mar 12, 2020)

While we are at it


----------



## ynot1985 (Mar 12, 2020)

JayS20 said:


> While we are at it
> View attachment 73878



It’s honyaki from kyoto kikuichimonji 

with the store symbol on there as well


----------



## JayS20 (Mar 12, 2020)

@ynot1985 thanks
Another one


----------



## ynot1985 (Mar 12, 2020)

KIYA OEM Shigefusa


----------



## Gregmega (Mar 12, 2020)

Someone is cruising the auctions like a crackhead combing the carpet rn [emoji23]


----------



## JayS20 (Mar 12, 2020)

Pssh don't judge me. Need to gift myself soon.


----------



## ynot1985 (Mar 13, 2020)

JayS20 said:


> Pssh don't judge me. Need to gift myself soon.



the same seller as the shig has a kato from morehei. the listing price is actually 1000 yen cheaper then the usual price from morehei of 150k yen.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Mar 13, 2020)

ynot1985 said:


> the same seller as the shig has a kato from morehei. the listing price is actually 1000 yen cheaper then the usual price from morehei of 150k yen.


Its just a standard 240 so at 150K yen way overpriced if thats retail pricing. Same seller had another with D handle, same blade, from Kikuhide for 99K yen.


----------



## ynot1985 (Mar 13, 2020)

Corradobrit1 said:


> Its just a standard 240 so at 150K yen way overpriced if thats retail pricing. Same seller had another with D handle, same blade, from Kikuhide for 99K yen.



such good price. Did you buy it?

I would have brought them all if they had stock at that price


----------



## zizirex (Mar 18, 2020)

Can someone help me with this? my Kanji reading is not on N1 level yet.. 






behind






Thank you


----------



## ojisan (Mar 18, 2020)

政綱作 Masatsuna Saku (Made by Masatsuna)

極上 Gokujo ("extra fine" or something like that)


----------



## zizirex (Mar 18, 2020)

ojisan said:


> 政綱作 Masatsuna Saku (Made by Masatsuna)
> 
> 極上 Gokujo ("extra fine" or something like that)



Thank you. I have no idea what brand it is, I heard it's just a new old stock of Yanagi that laying around on supplier.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 19, 2020)

What say you, oh wise men?


----------



## zizirex (Mar 19, 2020)

The front one, is Sakai something...

backside is Nihonkou or Japanese steel


----------



## ojisan (Mar 19, 2020)

Yes, it's 堺菊守 Sakai Kikumori


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 20, 2020)

ojisan said:


> Yes, it's 堺菊守 Sakai Kikumori



Great! Thank you ojisan! [emoji1545] This is the first time I actually recognized a sign by myself! Bursting of Pride [emoji23]


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 29, 2020)

A big nice Gyuto. But what do the signs say?


----------



## ojisan (Mar 29, 2020)

研常　Togitsune
It's a registered trademark of Yamada Hamono Tokyo.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Mar 29, 2020)

ojisan said:


> 研常　Togitsune
> It's a registered trademark of Yamada Hamono Tokyo.


Thank you very much!


----------



## JayS20 (Mar 30, 2020)

Curious anyone knows what knife this is:


----------



## zizirex (Mar 31, 2020)

JayS20 said:


> Curious anyone knows what knife this is:
> View attachment 75463
> View attachment 75464


Tojiro Atelier


----------



## JayS20 (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks, thought was Tojiro but wasn't sure. Anyone ever tried a high end Tojiro?


----------



## Carl Kotte (Apr 1, 2020)

And the last one in a while. Help is again, much appreciated:


----------



## Nagakin (Apr 1, 2020)

JayS20 said:


> Thanks, thought was Tojiro but wasn't sure. Anyone ever tried a high end Tojiro?


I've held a few of them at Seattle Cutlery. Nothing special. Iirc it's VG10 with damascus that costs more than a honyaki.


----------



## zizirex (Apr 1, 2020)

JayS20 said:


> Thanks, thought was Tojiro but wasn't sure. Anyone ever tried a high end Tojiro?


Knifewear sells it under Sugimori brand, it's hand-forged Damascus Vg10 with micarta handle. Beefier than normal Tojiro, but I don't know about the edge retention. I think it was forged by Toomo-san


----------



## osakajoe (Apr 2, 2020)

zizirex said:


> Can someone help me with this? my Kanji reading is not on N1 level yet..
> 
> 
> behind
> ...



note that Gokujyo on a lot of Yanagiba knives are usually white 3 steel


----------



## zizirex (Apr 2, 2020)

osakajoe said:


> note that Gokujyo on a lot of Yanagiba knives are usually white 3 steel


Yeah, because I see the seller also sell another Yanagiba and Deba with Gokujyo kanji in white 3, so I'm just gonna take his word for it. The white 3 one has a shabby Fit and Finish, and this one is just really nice. 
Do you know who is the main dealer for Gokujyo? is it usually Sakai Kikumori (Kawamura Hamono) or any other brand also have it.

Do you know how bad is their white 3 Deba? or it's similar to their white 2?


----------



## osakajoe (Apr 7, 2020)

zizirex said:


> Do you know who is the main dealer for Gokujyo? is it usually Sakai Kikumori (Kawamura Hamono) or any other brand also have it.
> 
> Do you know how bad is their white 3 Deba? or it's similar to their white 2?



gokujyo is not a brand it’s a generic stamp that gets out in. You see this down a lot with blue 2 steel or Yasuki Hagane as well. 
I have never held a brand new deba by that maker.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Apr 7, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> And the last one in a while. Help is again, much appreciated:


Nothing on this one? Thanks in advance!


----------



## KenHash (Apr 7, 2020)

Meitou 名刀
Kanetoshi Saku 兼利　作
Honwarikomi　　本割込


----------



## Carl Kotte (Apr 7, 2020)

KenHash said:


> Meitou 名刀
> Kanetoshi Saku 兼利　作
> Honwarikomi　　本割込


Thank you very much KenHash!


----------



## zizirex (Apr 7, 2020)

osakajoe said:


> gokujyo is not a brand it’s a generic stamp that gets out in. You see this down a lot with blue 2 steel or Yasuki Hagane as well.
> I have never held a brand new deba by that maker.


I see, thank you for your info


----------



## Famima (Apr 10, 2020)

Can anyone help me with this one, please? Bought at Union Commerce in Tokyo about 10yrs ago, the name of the maker has completely gone from my mind. Thanks!


----------



## KenHash (Apr 10, 2020)

Famima said:


> Can anyone help me with this one, please? Bought at Union Commerce in Tokyo about 10yrs ago, the name of the maker has completely gone from my mind. Thanks!



All it says is Kappabashi Bessaku 河童ばし　別作
Don't think it's a maker/store, but could be wrong.​


----------



## Rafalwo (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi, i see that you all can help me as well  Got some info from a package but can't find much about as it's so generic

Edit:typo


----------



## Ivang (Apr 18, 2020)

I bought this little knife a few years ago, and i know nothing about it.


----------



## McMan (Apr 18, 2020)

Rafalwo said:


> Hi, i see that you all can help me as well  Got some info from a package but can't find much about as it's so generic
> 
> Edit:typo


The first pic looks like the kanji for Shigefusa, however something about it looks a bit off... looks too big, and the cladding on the knife doesn't look like Shigefusa. Hopefully others that know more about the history of Shig kanji can chime in.
Here's your pic (right) to compare with standard Shigefusa kanji (left). Maybe you could post a few additional picturs of the knife?


----------



## Rafalwo (Apr 27, 2020)

McMan thank you for your reply
Since last post found more of them, looks like a broken set of some sort.
Looks like that Kanji on Shigefusa is close but quality of those doesn't seem right maybe its just some old stuff.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Apr 27, 2020)

What about this one (I know, crappy picture and faded signs)?


----------



## KenHash (Apr 27, 2020)

Rafalwo said:


> McMan thank you for your reply
> Since last post found more of them, looks like a broken set of some sort.
> Looks like that Kanji on Shigefusa is close but quality of those doesn't seem right maybe its just some old stuff.



I do not believe those are Shigefusa knives.
1. There are enough experts here to tell you about the fit, finish and construction.
2. The second character on the blade does not even exist.
3. Nobody continues the engraving onto the bolster.
4. Even the first character Shige 重 is tilted to the right. Kanji, if tilted, are always tilted downwards to the left. This is regardless of whether the engraver is right or left handed.
5. The Kanji simply "look wrong". From this I would conclude that these are old unnamed knives bought cheaply or at auction, and someone who is not fluent in Japanese (or even Chinese) and does not know Kanji engraved them to look like Shigefusa.


----------



## KenHash (Apr 28, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> What about this one (I know, crappy picture and faded signs)?



Not so crappy picture, but ridiculously faded Carl.
Top part、parts of Touroku can me made out 登録
Below that was the name but only last two letters くす (ku su)in hiragana remains. Whatever was above it has completely worn off.
Bottom is Tokusen　特撰 Special Selection.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Apr 28, 2020)

Thanks once again @KenHash! You rule sir!


----------



## KenHash (Apr 28, 2020)

LOL. Tak sa mycket kompis!


----------



## Carl Kotte (Apr 28, 2020)

KenHash said:


> LOL. Tak sa mycket kompis!


Who would have thought you spoke Swedish too?


----------



## KenHash (Apr 28, 2020)

I do not "speak" Svenka. But I had a Swedish room mate in school many decades ago and I picked up some phrases. Some dirty phrases as well...lol
There are quite a few people from Sweden here in Japan. In fact, have you heard of Yukawa Yasha 湯川　夜叉？






Profile | yukawayasha.com | スウェーデンが生んだ刀匠 湯川夜叉


スウェーデンが生んだ刀匠 湯川夜叉のプロフィール及びインタビューページです



yukawayasha.com







Swordsman Yukawa Yasha | yukawayasha.com


----------



## McMan (Apr 28, 2020)

Rafalwo said:


> McMan thank you for your reply
> Since last post found more of them, looks like a broken set of some sort.
> Looks like that Kanji on Shigefusa is close but quality of those doesn't seem right maybe its just some old stuff.


I would be surprised if these were Shigefusa. I wouldn't be surprised if someone put Shiegfusa kanji on there. Probably other explanations as well. Maybe someone that knows kanji well could offers some insight? @KenHash do you have any ideas?


----------



## KenHash (Apr 28, 2020)

McMan said:


> I would be surprised if these were Shigefusa. I wouldn't be surprised if someone put Shiegfusa kanji on there. Probably other explanations as well. Maybe someone that knows kanji well could offers some insight? @KenHash do you have any ideas?



Please see my post 7 posts up. Not Shigefusa knives, not Shugefusa engraving in my opinion.


----------



## McMan (Apr 28, 2020)

KenHash said:


> Please see my post 7 posts up. Not Shigefusa knives, not Shugefusa engraving in my opinion.


Thanks, Ken! Not sure how I missed your post--my apologies.
This one had my curiosity piqued. The kanji looked "off" to me too.
I wonder if this is the forum's first case of knock-off Shigs?


----------



## KenHash (Apr 28, 2020)

McMan said:


> Thanks, Ken! Not sure how I missed your post--my apologies.
> This one had my curiosity piqued. The kanji looked "off" to me too.
> I wonder if this is the forum's first case of knock-off Shigs?



I doubt it is the first (or last time) that it has appeared on this board. But on another knife board I often address "fake" outdoor knives and there, we often see very serious factory level counterfeiting. And I have seen it with Shun kitchen knives as well. But this example is not in that category, it looks like a rather poor home made attempt.


----------



## naitcire (May 3, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> And the last one in a while. Help is again, much appreciated:


名刀 famous knife 
兼利作 The name of maker but I can't find any information on the web.


----------



## Carl Kotte (May 3, 2020)

KenHash said:


> I do not "speak" Svenka. But I had a Swedish room mate in school many decades ago and I picked up some phrases. Some dirty phrases as well...lol
> There are quite a few people from Sweden here in Japan. In fact, have you heard of Yukawa Yasha 湯川　夜叉？
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, never heard of this guy. Fascinating!
Yeah, I bet you picked up some dirty phrases - many people tend to when learning just a bit of Swedish.


----------



## ptolemy (May 16, 2020)

if I could help some help with kanji translation too, plz. 2 pictures attached are same afaik but written in different direction?

TIA


----------



## KenHash (May 16, 2020)

兼松　作　kanematsu saku
銀三鋼 ginsan kou


----------



## ptolemy (May 16, 2020)

KenHash said:


> 兼松　作　kanematsu saku
> 銀三鋼 ginsan kou


ty


----------



## minibatataman (May 16, 2020)

Since this thread is still around, I'd like to ask about this one too if you guys don't mind. I saw this on Reddit and was curious who the maker is, thank you.


----------



## KenHash (May 16, 2020)

Looks like Kappabashi 合羽橋
Tsubaya.　鍔屋


----------



## SirCutAlot (Oct 19, 2021)

I hope someone can help me !











SirCutALot.


----------



## KenHash (Oct 19, 2021)

Looks like Seikondoujou 精魂道場。

That Hizou 秘造　made me laugh. Makes me think it was made in secret or something. Wondering if there is some serious meaning. No idea.


----------



## SirCutAlot (Oct 21, 2021)

Thank you @KenHash ! Do you know the meaning of the circle with 2 stripes ? 

I started polishing it a bit, and maybe the secret is a very high layer damascus cladding ?

SirCutALot


----------



## KenHash (Oct 22, 2021)

SirCutAlot said:


> Thank you @KenHash ! Do you know the meaning of the circle with 2 stripes ?
> 
> I started polishing it a bit, and maybe the secret is a very high layer damascus cladding ?
> 
> SirCutALot



I can not say with absolute certainty. But the circle with the two lines is a mark used by some Miki blacksmiths.
I believe it is the family crest of the Ashikaga family whose power built the Miki blacksmiths industry starting in the 1400s.

Ashikaga --Wikipedia (ja-m-wikipedia-org.translate.goog)


----------



## Ateko (Nov 15, 2021)

This knife arrived today, it will be present for my father. Could somebody help me what is write on it. Thanks


----------



## KenHash (Nov 16, 2021)

兼房　Kanefusa
特殊鋼　Tokushukou (special steel)

Brand is 藤原　兼房　Fujiwara Kanefusa Seki


----------



## jonnachang (Nov 21, 2021)

Any help in identifying this kanji would be appreciated. Thanks fam.


----------



## KenHash (Nov 21, 2021)

Pretty worn but probably said Tadafusa 忠房.


----------

